# Undefined symbol "ngx_ssl_ct_create_srv_conf" nginx-full-



## Piet (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello,

For information.

On a fresh installed FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p8, after updating the base system and packages, I tried to install nginx-full package.

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    nginx-full: 1.10.3_1,2

After the installation I got : 


```
# nginx -t
nginx: [emerg] dlopen() "/usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_http_ssl_ct_module.so" failed (/usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_http_ssl_ct_module.so: Undefined symbol "ngx_ssl_ct_create_srv_conf") in /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf:3
nginx: configuration file /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf test failed
```

In /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf, the modules are loaded in the folowing order :

```
load_module /usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_http_ssl_ct_module.so;
load_module /usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_ssl_ct_module.so;
```

I inverted those two rules, loading first ngx_ssl_ct_module.so;


```
load_module /usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_ssl_ct_module.so;
load_module /usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_http_ssl_ct_module.so;
```

This seems to solve the problem.


```
# nginx -t
nginx: the configuration file /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf syntax is ok
nginx: configuration file /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf test is successful
```

Hope it helps,

Peter.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm wondering where you got that package from. If I look at the www/nginx-full port it shouldn't have official packages because it relies on non-standard options (you need to enable the OpenSSL port for SSL).


```
IGNORE: CT option requires OpenSSL 1.0.2, add DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl to /etc/make.conf
```


----------



## Piet (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello SirDice,

When building nginx by port, I select the following flags :

HTTP_DAV
HTTP_GZIP_STATIC
HTTP_PERL
HTTP_SSL
HTTP_DAV_EXT

I never had to set ssl=openssl in /etc/make.conf.

These are the packages available on the repo :


```
# pkg search nginx
nginx-1.10.3_1,2               Robust and small WWW server
nginx-devel-1.11.10            Robust and small WWW server
nginx-full-1.10.3_1,2          Robust and small WWW server (full package)
nginx-lite-1.10.3_1,2          Robust and small WWW server (lite package)
nginx-naxsi-1.10.3_1,2         Robust and small WWW server (plus NAXSI)
```

The only package I found wich met the requirements is nginx-full.

I didn't change the default repositories nor add new ones.

/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf


```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


```
# pkg install nginx-full
```

Install nginx-full-1.10.3_1,2

Did I something wrong ?

Peter


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2017)

No, but the nginx-full package shouldn't exist. It requires non-standard settings so it should never be built. The official packages are always build using the default settings. And because this port can't be built with the defaults there shouldn't be a package.


----------

